

Rust for Rubyists - steveklabnik
http://www.rustforrubyists.com/

======
crazydiamond
Thanks for posting this. I've been looking at some new languages of late and
might dip into your book in a few days. Wondering what you thought of "go"
since you were looking for a systems language?

Did you evaluate various languages before deciding to go with rust ?

~~~
steveklabnik
Hey! Sorry, I just saw this now.

> Wondering what you thought of "go" since you were looking for a systems
> language?

Go is written by Google, so I don't want to use it regardless. But Go doesn't
solve the problems I want in a systems language: I don't care about
compilation time, for example.

> Did you evaluate various languages before deciding to go with rust ?

I've been programming in systems languages for a long time: I've built apps in
C, C++, and D previously. D is basically a failure as far as I'm concerned at
this point.

Ultimately, as I say on the bottom of the homepage, I'm interested in learning
languages if they can teach me something. Rust can, and has already,
regardless of it being super preview level. Hopefully I'll be building things
in Rust in the future, but I'll be glad that I spent time with it regardless.

